# Scanner en wifi depuis Brother DCP 750CW avec le bouton scan



## le20sur20 (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, sur mon imprimante Brother DCP 750 CW , j'ai un bouton "scan". Comme mon ordi est à l'autre bout de la maison, vous imaginer scanner 30 pages? 
Ce bouton scan me sauverait donc de nombreux allers retours. L'ennui est que quand je l'active, il semble reperer mon mac, en affichant son nom, je valide, puis sur l'ecran s'affiche "connexion pc"  assez longtemps, puis ça revient à l'écran sommaire.
Si je rappuie sur "scan"  il y a alors marqué "verif connexion".   Pourtant, juste après j'ai imprimé via wifi une image depuis mon ordi, la connexion est bien établie (et de toute façon la scanner repere bien mon ordi, puisqu'il affiche son nom).

Comme mon problème est très spécifique à cette imprimante, j'imagine que vous ne serez pas forcement en mesure de pouvoir me venir en aide, cependant pourrez-vous peut etre me conseiller sur les forums spécialisés où je pourrais trouver de l'aide, ou sites specialisés, ou coordonnées d'aide telephonique brother ou que sais-je.  Merci par avance en tout cas.


----------



## le20sur20 (22 Mars 2013)

des idées?


----------



## gmaa (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'en rapprochant l'imprimante (disons à côté) ça marche?

L'autre bout de la maison... cela fait loin?
Le wifi n'est pas un "passe-muraille" absolu.
Les ondes c'est parfois "vicieux"!


----------



## edd72 (23 Mars 2013)

En même temps, l'imprimante communique avec l'ordi via le routeur.

Un parefeu/sécurité quelconque ne bloquerait-il pas les tentatives de ta Brother de lancer l'application de scan qui va bien sur ton ordi?

(Le principe est bien celui-ci: l'imprimante multi-fonction réseau lance le logiciel/driver sur ton ordi pour effectuer l'acquisition à distance).


----------



## le20sur20 (23 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce qu'en rapprochant l'imprimante (disons à côté) ça marche?
> 
> L'autre bout de la maison... cela fait loin?
> ...



Non puisqu'en impression ça marche parfaitement. Et il n'y a pas de murs qui les séparent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> En même temps, l'imprimante communique avec l'ordi via le routeur.
> 
> Un parefeu/sécurité quelconque ne bloquerait-il pas les tentatives de ta Brother de lancer l'application de scan qui va bien sur ton ordi?
> 
> (Le principe est bien celui-ci: l'imprimante multi-fonction réseau lance le logiciel/driver sur ton ordi pour effectuer l'acquisition à distance).



En impression je n'ai aucun soucis. J'ai du mal à croire que ça puisse bloquer pour une des fonctions et pas pour une autre. 

La vraie question est que, l'impression c'est ordi vers l'imprimante. Or là je veux faire imprimante vers ordi. Le sens de l'envoi des données est inversé. Mais en y reflechissant, j'ai bien un message verif connexion, donc je pense que ce n'est meme pas un pb de données, mais bien de connexion DANS CE SENS LÀ (habitude c'est mon ordi qui cherche à établir la connexion avec l'imprimante, avec succès)


----------



## gmaa (23 Mars 2013)

Oui... J'ai relu...

Pour le sens, (scanner), il y a un moyen de l'inverser.
Tu peux faire que ce soit le Mac le chef...
Utilise Transfert d'images qui doit voir ton imprimante-scanner.
Je suis dans cette configuration avec ma nouvelle "usine à gaz" Canon.


----------



## le20sur20 (23 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Oui... J'ai relu...
> 
> Pour le sens, (scanner), il y a un moyen de l'inverser.
> Tu peux faire que ce soit le Mac le chef...
> ...



Sauf erreur de ma part, tu n'as toujours pas assez relu. Commander le scan depuis mon ordi équivaudrait à me taper 30 allers retours entre le scan et l'ordi pour lancer le scan. Ce n'est pas acceptable, et d'autant plus quand un bouton scan existe sur le scan, et que la liaison wifi est correctement établie en impression.

Donc je veux plutot commander l'ordi depuis le scan (quand j'appuie sur le bouton "scan" du scanner, il envoit l'image sur le disque dur de l'ordi)


----------



## gmaa (23 Mars 2013)

Ok pour la "relecture"

Mais ce n'est pas plutôt une solution d'aménagement, de mobilier qu'il faudrait chercher?
J'ai regardé la doc. Elle ne donne pas de solution, elle dit qu'il y en a une spécifique sur le CD fourni.
Il n'y a rien de "dit" à ce propos là-dedans?


----------



## le20sur20 (23 Mars 2013)

je vais explorer le cd, merci


----------



## edd72 (24 Mars 2013)

C'est justement là toute la différence: le sens!
Quand tu imprimes un document situé sur ton Mac, ça m'étonnerait que tu inities l'impression depuis ton imprimante...

Donc essaies de scanner depuis ton Mac, même si ce n'est pas ce que tu veux faire à terme, ça permettra de voir plus clair sur l'origine du problème.
(qui à mon avis est la communication depuis ton imprimante vers ton Mac qui est bloquée par le parefeu/routeur/etc.)


----------



## gmaa (24 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
Quoique j'en ai lu...
Une autre façon de s'assurer de la faisabilité, c'est de brancher l'imprimante sur le Mac avec un câble USB.

Note: C'est ce que je viens de tester avec ma nouvelle Canon...


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

Ne le prennez pas mal mais certains commentaires me désolent. On a de super technologies et sous pretexte d'echec, certains preferent des solution d'un autre temps...

bref j'ai resolu mon probleme, juste en changeant le nom du reseau de mon ordi.
http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...?reg=eu&c=fr&lang=fr&prod=dcp750cw_eu&Cat=114

Mon autre problème est : comment choisir la qualité quand on utilise cette methode de  commander le scanner depuis le scanner ?

Car là j'ai du 2480&#8198;×&#8198;3472  et pour certains documents, c'est beaucoup trop je me contenterai bien de 950*1200  approx sur certains.


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2013)

Curieux comme commentaire quand on essaye de t'aider à trouver une solution...
Bonne journée.


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Curieux comme commentaire quand on essaye de t'aider à trouver une solution...
> Bonne journée.




Une alternative oui. Une solution non. Mais merci quand meme, c'est sincere.


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2013)

Ouais, je crois qu'on va te laisser lire le manuel, hein


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

edd72 ce msg je t'etais pas destiné , désolé que tu l'aies pris pour toi....

Mon autre problème est : comment choisir la qualité quand on utilise cette methode de  commander le scanner depuis le scanner ?

Car là j'ai du 2480&#8198;×&#8198;3472  et pour certains documents, c'est beaucoup  trop je me contenterai bien de 950*1200  approx sur certains.


----------



## le20sur20 (8 Avril 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> edd72 ce msg je t'etais pas destiné , désolé que tu l'aies pris pour toi....
> 
> Mon autre problème est : comment choisir la qualité quand on utilise cette methode de  commander le scanner depuis le scanner ?
> 
> Car là j'ai du 2480&#8198;×&#8198;3472  et pour certains documents, c'est beaucoup  trop je me contenterai bien de 950*1200  approx sur certains.



upupup


----------

